# BorsaBella sleeve with zip top arrived



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

I bought one of her sleeves that will be snugger that will hold the kindle out of a case. I got it in a zip top style. Arrived today and is lovely. And it also fits with my kindle case (amazon case) perfectly. The larger sleeve I found to be too big so this is perfect. She could go a little tighter maybe for the sleeve if it is to be used for just the kindle. I found it to be to loose for that so I was glad it fit with the amazon case. The padding is thicker on this one which I like. 

Lisa


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks! Do you have a K1 or K2?


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey, can you post a pic and the out side measurements? I think this is why she has not posted these to her site, she is still trying to figure out the best fit. The sleeve I got _did not_ fit with a case but fit the Kindle 2 solo perfectly. I am still waiting for the samples to test out.

Thanks Lisa!


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi, to answer Esther I have a kindle 2. Sorry about that 

The measurements: from zipper top to bottom of case : 10 inches (just shy of that) and 7 inches wide.

That explains why it fits with the case. I thought it was a bit loose for just a naked kindle. It worked out for me because I decided after all i would rather have it in a case when reading for the most part and really wanted a top zipper sleeve.

I would gladly post the pics but don't I have to host them on flickr or somewhere to upload them or can I just post them from my desktop. I have tried in the past and it hasn't worked. Thanks.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

Also to clearify, my kindle cover just fits in the sleeve. Its not tight but there is no room to spare either except for a little at the top. The larger sleeve I got before was too loose I felt for my case but would probably be great for a thicker cover. But a m-edge or oberon would definately not fit in this sleeve.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh, this is _exactly_ what I want! A top-zip case that just fits my K2 w/Amazon cover. Not too big, not too small, but just right! I wonder if she can duplicate the size? If so, I will place an order ASAP!


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

Also fits the cole haan grain cover. Not a surprise since I think that is even slimmer. 

Yes Gwen I guess I got lucky! After I placed the order I found there are just to many times when I prefer to have a case. Its awkward reading out of a case.  The larger bag was sort of to big for my kindle case and I gave it away to a friend who likes to have lots of travel bags. This is a perfect fit for the amazon case.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Here are Lisa's pics...(she emailed them to me to post, I did a little post work on them )










Was the interior a custom choice by you? It looks like corduroy? This might also be adding to the snug fit?


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

I really like it.  The fabric and the lining both.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Not bad at all!


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Octochick said:


> Here are Lisa's pics...(she emailed them to me to post, I did a little post work on them )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Octochick, if Melissa can duplicate this case I would love to order one. Different fabric (I like her colorful black and white) but same size - I'm not picky about the interior as long as it matches. Can you contact her or should I? Actually I think she was going to make one for me but I didn't think it would fit the K2 w/the Amazon cover so decided to wait for the larger size. 
Here is a link to the special order item she was going to make for me:
http://www.etsy.com/view_transaction.php?transaction_id=14290164


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

Yes it corduroy inside the case. I love it! And no I didn't ask for that so that was kind of cool.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Very nice,  now I just need to wait for her to get some different fabrics.  I'm not into all the floral stuff.  I love the corduroy lining on the inside.  I nice heavy solid canvas with that corduroy lining would work for me.  I like that top zipper.  I'm going to have an M-edge cover, so not sure that it would fit in the one like you have.  I have the amazon cover right now but the other cover will probably be the primary one for right now anyway.  i'd also probably like an outside pocket too for the power cord/ booklight.  Yours looks very nice, enjoy.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

gwen10 said:


> Octochick, if Melissa can duplicate this case I would love to order one. Different fabric (I like her colorful black and white) but same size - I'm not picky about the interior as long as it matches. Can you contact her or should I? Actually I think she was going to make one for me but I didn't think it would fit the K2 w/the Amazon cover so decided to wait for the larger size.
> Here is a link to the special order item she was going to make for me:
> http://www.etsy.com/view_transaction.php?transaction_id=14290164


Just go ahead and contact her and send her these photos or email her at [email protected]


----------



## Avalon (Oct 28, 2008)

I just got mine and I have to say I'm very, very disappointed.  I got the side-zip style.

I specified I have a K2, and it does fit, but just barely.  I can't just slip my Kindle in, it's a struggle each time.  It takes two hands and lining the Kindle up just right, then stretching the fabric to make it work.  Then another struggle to shut the too-tight zipper.  It's even harder to get it in with the open edge of the cover facing inwards, so I have been leaving it with the opening near the zipper.

I got the extra strap, but there is no ring for it on one side, you have to attach it to the zipper.  But if you actually use or wear the strap, it forces the zipper open and leaves your Kindle exposed.  Which was a near-tragedy yesterday when someone jostled me when I was walking with a cup of coffee and my Kindle in the BorsaBella bag over my shoulder.  The zipper had slid open and the coffee -- well, I'm just lucky I had a lid on the coffee and the spill was very small.  I know it's fabric and not waterproof, but between the Kindle only fitting with the open side out, and the zipper that won't stay shut, I had no protection at all.

I really wanted to like it but it has so many design flaws I will never use it.  Pretty, but not at all useful.  I hope she can redesign so it will work, she was very nice to deal with.  But not risking my Kindle for her again.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

Avalon said:


> I just got mine and I have to say I'm very, very disappointed. I got the side-zip style.
> 
> I specified I have a K2, and it does fit, but just barely. I can't just slip my Kindle in, it's a struggle each time. It takes two hands and lining the Kindle up just right, then stretching the fabric to make it work. Then another struggle to shut the too-tight zipper. It's even harder to get it in with the open edge of the cover facing inwards, so I have been leaving it with the opening near the zipper.
> 
> ...


Oh no, I'm sorry. How disappointing for you. I sure hope mine works out a little better.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Avalon, just send it back, what size did you get and what kind of cover do you have? Are you sure you ordered the Kindle _Bag_ and not a_ Sleeve_? If so, she may have sent the sleeve by mistake? If it was her mistake I am sure she will make it right. The Kindle Bag is 10x7 and the only cover that may be a problem is the extra wide m-edge covers, which I was not even aware they made.

Anyone with this cover, needs to measure it and special order a wider case, as it is not fair to expect it to fit...if it is wider than a standard cover. But if yours is not that and your having a problem, I am sure it can be fixed.

She is just a one woman show and may be a bit overwhelmed with all her orders, mistakes happen. I would double check your order, measure your bag and send her an email. No reason to be unhappy!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree, it sounds like she sent you the wrong size bag... I have the side zip, and it is significantly larger than the Kindle, by at least an inch high and wide....


----------



## vlapinta (Jan 11, 2009)

Avalon measure your bag. I received mine the day I received my Kindle2 and it is much larger than my kindle 2. It should be 10x7. I am still waiting for my Oberon cover, and I will have room with the cover on. You might have ordered the smaller sleeve by mistake, or Melissa sent you the smaller sleeve. I am sure Melissa will correct the problem either way. She is wonderful to work with!
Vicki


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Agreed--something's definitely not right here, regardless of how it happened.  Just measured both my BorsaBella bag and my jury-rigged cover.  My bag is the original "with cover" size of 10" x 7", and it measures out correctly.  The cover is 9" x 7", larger than anything on the market currently, and while it's not a fast thing to put in to the bag, I've snugged it in there a number of times already (yes, it sticks out due to the width, but I actually find it easier to put in open side down, so it's well protected--and it's temporary, just waiting for the Oberon).  

The bit about the D-rings is one of those things I've seen several places lately, and I just don't get it either.  But since the fit is not correct & it will need to be returned anyway, I'd ask that the replacement have 2 D rings to accommodate the shoulder strap, that's all.  I'd think that won't be an issue.

Melissa seems to be very customer service focused & I can't imagine she'd want you to be unhappy with what you received; it's definitely worth an email to see what can be done.  Plus, the additional information you can provide to her about your cover size may help improve the product for others.


----------

